# Children's saddle straps?



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Firstt of all, strapping anyone in to a saddle is a terrible idea as any incident that might require a quick dismount, such as a horse falling, is near impossible. Secondly, if your son needs to be strapped in to a saddle to ride, he is probably too small to be riding.


----------



## Christawho (Jul 11, 2012)

*Thank you*

It's a teaching/training device. I would never "strap" my son to any horse and just slap him on the butt and let him go. But I do appreciate your concern.


----------



## Christawho (Jul 11, 2012)

*"Sure Grip" saddle seat cover*

Finally found it, Sure Grip saddle seat cover. Great for light weight children finding it difficult to sit deep in their saddles. Uses velcro to kind of stick you in your seat, helps prevent slipping. Does not prevent you from a quick dismount.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I would point out..If you were at a rodeo or barrel race you probably saw something that straps to the saddle but not the child, the child is usually wearing something kind of like really short shorts or underwear made of the opposite velcro. It helps the child keep their seat while running but if something bad did happen the velcro pretty easily come apart..I wouldn't put it on a small child but I think it's fine for older experienced kids like 7 or older who just need that little extra sticking power until they are big enough to keep their seat..Children aren't the only ones that wear it..I've seen older people, even into their older years, that wear the velcro things..I'm not sure of it's name, I've never used them. I DID see Martha Josey use it at NBHA world and thought is was a little odd for her to but when I asked she just said that she isn't as strong as she used to be and at bigger barrel races she uses it just for extra sticking power..That said, I wiuld NEVER use something that did strap a child into the saddle with no way of coming loose but I would feel comfortable using the velcro thing.

Well..didn't see the above post until I had posted mine..I'll post the link anyway.

Sure Grip Saddle Seat


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

When I was five, I was taking lessons from a Dutch dressage master. I was riding his big horses and I had little legs that were too small to do much. He had straps that went around your waist and attached you to the saddle. Mind you, this was the late 50's, so not too many contingency fee lawyers back then. 

I shudder now thinking about that, but I got to ride piaffe when I was seven and didn't fall off!! Capt. Heyer was making the piaffe, not me.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry, it's just that you said strapped to the saddle so I pictured a belt of some kind holding the kid on.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You want grip? Buy fullseat breeches and an Equisuede saddle. Short of a nuclear explosion, I'm not coming off my spookmeister!

I don't know about that grippy thing, though. Wouldn't chaps or ****** work just as well? 
Not saying it won't work, just that it looks 'fussy'.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

My daughter uses one, she calls it her sticky seat. It does not prevent the child coming off I'd in danger, just gives them a little extra staying power. The seats straps to the saddle, and the straps go around the legs.. if there is an emergency, the leg straps will cone loose from the seat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

